# Case 895



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Any one ever run a case 895? Looking at one that needs some work. Has a cab no loader. My question is how reliable are they and it has a 540 pto shaft but below it is what appears to be a 1000 or at least a cover over it. Is it possible that its a 540/1000 or are all the 540 machines like that? And any other things to look at? Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, it is likely a 540/1000....Tractordata supports it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

They are good tractors. Although its at Mcgrew's, or McScrew's as many around here call it. Buyer beware...I was just there on Sat with my buddy who is an IH mechanic. I could have checked it out for you...

My buddy's wife is from Woodstock Ct. Shes a Norman from Norman Hill Farm...


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Agree with PaMike about McGrew, buyer beware. Saw lots of questionable machines there when we lived in the area.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Not that everything he sells is junk, just figure there might be an issue with it even if he states "Ride and Drive". I think the Ride and Drive is his method of gettting internet bidders to pay too much for a machine they think will be perfect... FYI I have a trucker running up to Maine/NH to bring equipment back. If you buy anything I would have a trailer running up your way empty....


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Well the add says mechanics special so Im going into it with a good bit of skepticism to start. I will try to call tomorrow if I get a chance but I just got another new off the farm job that started tester day so well see if I actually get the time.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Not that everything he sells is junk, just figure there might be an issue with it even if he states "Ride and Drive". I think the Ride and Drive is his method of gettting internet bidders to pay too much for a machine they think will be perfect... FYI I have a trucker running up to Maine/NH to bring equipment back. If you buy anything I would have a trailer running up your way empty....


When would he be heading back this way or do you run this way often?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I hire all my long distance trucking done. Almost never get up that way cause trucking is such a bear. Basically I am paying a trucker to run up empty and stop in Maine for a skidsteer and NH for a Kubota RTV. If I could get something for the trucker to bring up it would save me a couple hundred off my bill....

If you are serious about the tractor I can put you in touch with a guy I know will be at the sale. He is a jockey/repairman. You might be better off having someone check it out in person and buy it then sell it to you. Rather pay a jockey a couple hundred to buy and flip than to buy it completly sight unseen and buy a complete pile of crap...


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Friend of mine had one of the tractors, really like it said the only problem he had with it if you were doing any hard pulling with it you really had to keep the RPM's up over 2000 to get a lot of power out of it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neighbour was into the transmission of one he bought that had been abused pretty bad, he thought it was fairly easy to work on. He's a car mechanic not tractor but had the service manual and took his time.


----------

